

HN Follow: Find discussions that interested you, powered by HN Search API - wsongk
http://hnfollow.ep.io

======
staunch
I was about to create something this and then thought "I should check that
HNSearch contest poll to see if anyone already did"

Awesome work. Hoping you keep improving it!

